# Shop Photos



## kgowedan (Jun 11, 2017)

Link to my Bamboo Fly Rod making shop  

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=MHhJeFNhRWpIR01KQ3hBaVhjS2loeGplRzBfTXRR

www.ziarods.com


----------



## wawoodman (Jun 11, 2017)

Very impressive!


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 11, 2017)

I start to get a nervous tic when I see a working shop that clean.  I have no idea how you do that while still getting things done.  My shop has more, uh, character and patina, yes, that's it, with work, tools, and tooling laying around that has obviously been in progress for some time.  It makes me feel "busy..."  

That is a seriously sanitary shop!  I am sure your fly rods reflect the same values...

Welcome to H-M!


----------



## Rustrp (Jun 11, 2017)

It's obvious some people don't know the difference between a shop and a showroom.


----------



## Alan H. (Jun 11, 2017)

Very nice, love a clean shop.  Means that the owner likes clean and his products will reflect it.  

I looked your website over as well Daniel, very nice products and look to be expertly crafted.   Thanks for the post.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 11, 2017)

That's not a shop, it's a museum display area. There aren't even any footprints.


----------



## kgowedan (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks for all the comments.  Yes, my shop is clean and I keep it that way.  Its just something about the way I work.  I clean up after every operation, wheather on the lathe, mill or working with bamboo, I just clean up as I go along.   In my web site  www.ziarods.com  (at the end)  there are other LINKS to some of my work.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jun 11, 2017)

Very nice.  What's the sheet metal box above the wood lathe?


----------



## kgowedan (Jun 11, 2017)

The sheet metal box is an oven, operated by the heat gun.  I put strips of bamboo into the oven to temper them, which makes the bamboo stronger and less likely to take a set, (keep a bend) in the fine tip sections when the rod is fished.  It takes 18 strips of bamboo to make one two piece/two tip rod.  I heat temper the 18 strips of bamboo for 15 minutes at 375 degrees.  I use the various lathes and milling machines in my shop to make the Nickel Silver reel seat components.


----------



## core-oil (Jun 11, 2017)

What a lovely shop, Would certainly shame some of the tramps I have known throughout the years, It is a credit to you.


----------



## Matabele (Jun 14, 2017)

Very nice! What square footage of space do you think your workshop area would be? Just curious, seems like an efficient set up.


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 14, 2017)

kgowedan said:


> Link to my Bamboo Fly Rod making shop
> 
> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=MHhJeFNhRWpIR01KQ3hBaVhjS2loeGplRzBfTXRR
> 
> www.ziarods.com


Wow, is that nice. yea it looks like a showroom, but it also looks comfortable to work in.


----------



## tjb (Jul 25, 2017)

kgowedan said:


> Link to my Bamboo Fly Rod making shop
> 
> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=MHhJeFNhRWpIR01KQ3hBaVhjS2loeGplRzBfTXRR
> 
> www.ziarods.com


I will be having hernia surgery next Tuesday (8/1).  Since such things should be done in the most sterile conditions available, I plan on calling my doctor in the morning to see if we can transfer from the hospital to your shop.  VERY NICE.  I keep my shop 'clean'.  Yours is 'antiseptic'.  Beautiful.


----------



## brino (Jul 25, 2017)

tjb said:


> I will be having hernia surgery next Tuesday (8/1). Since such things should be done in the most sterile conditions available, I plan on calling my doctor in the morning to see if we can transfer from the hospital to your shop. VERY NICE. I keep my shop 'clean'. Yours is 'antiseptic'. Beautiful.



I wish you all the best with the surgery and a speedy recovery.....just don't push it!
-brino


----------



## tjb (Jul 26, 2017)

brino said:


> I wish you all the best with the surgery and a speedy recovery.....just don't push it!
> -brino


Thanks, Brino.


----------

